
Fundamental issues we see with email - dsr12
https://hey.com/problems-with-email/
======
verdverm
> issue #23: Cleaning up, or getting to zero, is a constant, wasted effort.

Absolutely not wasted, but is now constantly in a zero enough state

Most points seem debatable or biased towards their unknown solution

TL;DR We are going to fix email when we releases our product

